# Seeking Advice



## C.DEPUTY (Aug 19, 2011)

I need to replace six 55 gal. plastic drums used as flotation for a deck that has been attached to a floating cabin. I will need to fill these new plastic drums with salt water and sink them in order to get them under the deck. Once I have added enough water, I will force them under the existing deck and maneuver them to their proper location and then secure then in place. My question: How would you recommend I get the water out of the drums so they will rise and support the deck? I have a 1/2 HP pump that I can take and hopefully be able to get the suction line into the drum and pump the water out or, I have been told that I can take an air compressor down and force air into the drums in order to rid them of water. The cabin is about an hour boat ride and I would like to be able to take everything I need with me and not have to make a second trip. Any thoughts, answers, or better ways to this project will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm thinking make sure the bung is at 11-1 position and use a suction pump or a water vac maybe even.
Going to be doing the same thing this summer.

learn from the wise, you won't live long enough to learn it on your own


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a suck up fluid pump for sale. Works great for what you are wanting to do. Made to get oil etc out of a bilge etc....drop the hose in and pump away.


----------



## pilotboat (Aug 25, 2011)

push it out with air
if you suck it out you will have to let air in any


----------



## C.DEPUTY (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advise. I believe I will take pumps and air compressor when I go.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Get an extra cap. Most of those caps have a 3/4" female threaded center that you can break a plug out of. I would get a length of hose that would reach to the bottom of the barrel. You can either get an adapter to adapt the threads from the hose to the cap or heat the cap enough to make new threads with the hose threads. In that same cap put a valve stem and remove the shrader valve. Screw it in the barrel and add air pressure. Reason I say to remove the shrader is because if you put too much pressure in the barrel you can just pull the air chuck off to relieve pressure.


----------



## C.DEPUTY (Aug 19, 2011)

Good plan, I do have a few extra caps. i will rig one up before I head down. Thanks


----------



## C.DEPUTY (Aug 19, 2011)

FYI: I was able to get the plastic drums under the deck. Actually it was pretty simple. I took both caps off the drums and sunk them in order to maneuver under the deck and position them. I replaced one cap and tightened it. I turned the drum where the open cap was on the bottom under the water. using a air compressor, i blew air into the open cap. within seconds all the water came out of the drum, the drum rose and lifted the deck. i replaced the cap and went to the second drum. I'm guessing, but I believe I had all drums under the deck in less than an hour.


----------

